# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Нужна помощь. Обработка загрузки заказа из Exel в Заказ покупателя или Счёт УТ 10.3

## nik2830

Доброго времени суток.
Нужна помощь. 
Обработка загрузки заказа из Exel в Заказ покупателя или Счёт для УТ 10.3
Спасибо.

----------

